
Debian 6.0 “Squeeze” released - mariana
http://www.debian.org/News/2011/20110205a
======
telemachos
Debian's website also received an upgrade[1]:

> On the occasion of the release of Debian 6.0 Squeeze, the Debian website
> team is pleased to publish a new design for Debian's web presence. After
> roughly 13 years with nearly the same design, the layout and design of many
> of the websites run by Debian changed together with today's release of
> Debian Squeeze. Debian's main website and its wiki, lists archive, blog
> aggregator planet and package information system now have a consistent new
> layout. The new layout is meant to give Debian's web presence a cleaner and
> more modern look as well as making the web pages easier to use and navigate.

[1]: <http://www.debian.org/News/2011/20110205b>

~~~
rkuester
I don't have enough expertise in design to articulate why, but it seems to
fall quite short of `cleaner and more modern.' Well, maybe it is a bit less
'90s than the previous design, but I'd hardly call it clean and modern. The
logo off to the left of the banner is odd, the different fonts and sizes
aren't pleasing together, the columns of links seem like something you'd see
at the bottom of a page rather than in the middle -- I could go on.

Sorry to call someone's baby ugly. Is it just me?

~~~
agazso
I wouldn't call it `cleaner and more modern' either but I really don't care.
The best thing in Debian is that you don't have to visit their website often
(or at all), because everything works in it, and everything works from command
line.

------
squeezingswirls
Debian 6.0 (Squeeze) has been released!

<http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.0/>

Use torrents for download the isos, please.

You can find the seeds under every architecture in the directories beginning
with bt-

For instance:

<http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.0/amd64/bt-cd/>

And keep seeding ’til you’re bleeding ^_^

Edit to add this new Debian-installer page (within a brand new design site):

<http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/debian-installer/>

~~~
BCM43
Does your username have anything to do with Debian?

~~~
squeezingswirls
Nothing officially at all, I'm just a Debian user.

The nick is just a little game because I like to extract Debian's juice in my
machines.

------
KaeseEs
Good to see my favorite distro moving forward! I only wish they could have
managed to ship Perl 5.12 rather than 5.10.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
I love debian too, but I don't understand why they're so far behind.

OpenSSL in squeeze is v. 0.9.8o-4?
<http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/openssl>

C'mon, guys, the latest current OpenSSL is already at v. 1.2.2

This is why I'm switching to ubuntu.

~~~
mariana
What Debian released is an stable distribution that is going to be maintained
for the next 3 or 4 years. It is better to release something stable and well
tested than bleeding edge stuff.

Many people don't get Debian. This is a released aimed for servers and stable
workstations. If you want or need bleeding edge stuff you can use Debian
testing/unstable or Ubuntu as you suggested.

~~~
_delirium
There also wasn't a lot of time before the freeze--- OpenSSL 1.0.0 was
released on March 29, and the Debian "Squeeze" freeze was August 6. Dropping
in a new version of OpenSSL four months before the freeze wasn't considered
prudent. Even if OpenSSL itself could be tested in that time and considered
rock-solid (probably possible), a _lot_ of different packages depend on / link
with OpenSSL, and linking them with a new version might expose subtle bugs or
incompatibilities in those apps, which you'd want some time to
notice/debug/fix, especially since it might require waiting on upstream
developers to debug/fix things in their apps.

Post-release, OpenSSL 1.0.0 will now be migrated to unstable, and then any
problems that causes or exposes can be found and fixed on a more generous
schedule.

------
srean
Debian and Arch are my two favorite Linux distributions. If only Debian
distributed a version compiled for an i686 also. I know it probably wont make
a huge difference for most programs. But it niggles at my sensibilities that I
am not using the architecture to its full. Arch is pretty awesome in that
field, but I would be wary of running it on production servers. For me Debian
testing has been the best compromise, and I have never faced stability issues
with that.

Edit: corrected by removing "and x86-64"

~~~
tbrownaw
> If only Debian also distributed a version compiled for an i686 and x86-64. I
> know it probably wont make a huge difference for most programs. But it
> niggles at my sensibilities that I am not using the architecture to its
> full.

Um, I think they do have a x64 version...

    
    
        $ cat /etc/debian_version 
        6.0
    
        $ file /bin/bash
        /bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically link
        ed (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped
    
        $ file /lib/libc-2.11.2.so 
        /lib/libc-2.11.2.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dyn
        amically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped

~~~
trop
You lucky 64-bit people:

    
    
      * cat /etc/debian_version
      6.0
      * file /bin/bash
      /bin/bash: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped
      * file /lib/libc-2.11.2.so 
     /lib/libc-2.11.2.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped
      * grep name /proc/cpuinfo 
      model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
      *
    

This used to bother me, but now that a Pentium 4 seems nearly as archaic as an
80386, I guess it's not so much of an issue.

------
moe
Also don't forget to read the upgrade-guide for the proper upgrade procedure,
link: [http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/amd64/release-
notes/c...](http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/amd64/release-notes/ch-
upgrading.en.html)

------
swaits
Debian userland on top of the FreeBSD kernel? Was there demand for this? Or,
was it primarily to sidestep the GPL stuff and incorporate ZFS?

~~~
js2
I suspect a developer had an itch to scatch. See
<http://wiki.debian.org/Debian_GNU/kFreeBSD_why>

~~~
dman
Thats how Linux started :)

------
preek
$ apt-get clean; apt-get update; apt-get -u dist-upgrade

782 upgraded, 162 newly installed, 22 to remove.

Darn, all this terrible upgrading work in Debian. Sometimes I wish I had a
real OS. Why can't we all just run WinXP - those guys _never_ have to upgrade
and they still run the best OS on the planet!

------
angrycoder
Anyone know if these images work with any of the popular USB key installers?

~~~
squeezingswirls
Tip:

You can just raw copy (with dd) (most) Squeeze images to an usb-stick, and
start installation from there.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Right. Specifically, at least the x86 CD/DVD images use isohybrid, which makes
them simultaneously valid as burnable media images and as bootable disk
images.

Also, Debian has combined 32-bit and 64-bit x86 images, so you don't have to
decide in advance which one you need. Just download the multi-arch image and
it will autodetect: [http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.0/multi-arch/iso-
cd/...](http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.0/multi-arch/iso-
cd/debian-6.0.0-amd64-i386-netinst.iso)

And this release also coincides with a Debian website redesign, which makes
the site both much more usable and much shinier. Notice that
<http://debian.org/> has a prominent link to the x86 multi-arch image in the
upper right corner of the page.

